# Can I get a Wandy and/or Urijah sig?



## Str8Edge (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody willing to do a Urijah or Wandy sig for me? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sorry bud, You must be a paid member to receive Signatures.

Sign on up and receive the perks..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Like Nikos said you must be a paid member. 

I'll reopen this if you buy a membership.


----------

